
Meet the DIY Mechanics Retrofitting Classic Cars with Electric Motors - artsandsci
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3ddej/cars-classic-vintage-electric-batteries-tesla
======
Robdel12
Just stay away from the numbers matching classics and I'm cool with this.

